# netto car polisher



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

Netto have car polishers (the angle grinder type) for £19.99 1300watt, that good?


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

This is the link: Click special offers, then 12th April, then go to page 7

http://www.netto.co.uk/internet/nettog/menu/main.nsf


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

just been and got one looks ok to me has six speed settings etc..


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello essex123, That looks very nice, might not be up to continues use all day long like the pro PC but looks very good value to someone detailing their own car. Let us know how you get on with it please. :buffer:


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

cheers, yep probably not up for pro work day in day out but i'm sure it will be fine for what I want willlet you know how it goes. The brand is Tooltec, and it seems pretty sturdy


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Wozza said:


> This is the link: Click special offers, then 12th April, then go to page 7
> 
> http://www.netto.co.uk/internet/nettog/menu/main.nsf


Excellent news, as I was going to get a Clarke unit tomorrow for 70 sheets :thumb:


----------



## Ska (Jan 11, 2007)

Whats the rpm range on these?


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

Details on the box:
1300w/180mm
No load speed 900-3000 rpm
Spindle thread M16
handle
wool bonnet and rubber pad (velcro), 

Please bear in mind I know nothing about these things!!, but it looks quite solid, has a rotary dial for speeds, so for £19.99 seems ok


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

essex123 said:


> Netto have car polishers (the angle grinder type) for £19.99 1300watt, that good?


What's the returns policy at Netto? 
Is it the same as Aldi?


----------



## Ska (Jan 11, 2007)

Theres no continueous down lock thingy on the switch though, but not bad for 20 notes may change the switch to a locking one if I cab get hold of one from somewhere, not too heavy either. Though don't you need one that goes down to about 600rpm? Or is this range OK?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ska said:


> Theres no continueous down lock thingy on the switch though, but not bad for 20 notes may change the switch to a locking one if I cab get hold of one from somewhere, not too heavy either. Though don't you need one that goes down to about 600rpm? Or is this range OK?


The unit has 6 speed settings from 1000-3000rpm, however only comes with a velcro backing plate and lambswool bonnet, cannot see any M16 threaded accesories, this one seems overall better value http://www.transtools.co.uk/store/p...-trade-sander/polisher-5-polishing-heads.html

Unless anyone knows of a source for 180mm velcro pads or are 150mm ok to use with a larger head?


----------



## dolman (Mar 19, 2007)

hey all am only a newbie and have probably hung just hungmaself by buying this particular machine and its a good job i like doing my homework "pause "not because iv just been reading the writeups on using rotarys and it seems pretty scary stuff 
am i in to deep and is this machine safe or dangerous in my hands??
can also post pics of this machine out of box if people would like 
many thanks


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dolman said:


> hey all am only a newbie and have probably hung just hungmaself by buying this particular machine and its a good job i like doing my homework "pause "not because iv just been reading the writeups on using rotarys and it seems pretty scary stuff
> am i in to deep and is this machine safe or dangerous in my hands??
> can also post pics of this machine out of box if people would like
> many thanks


I got this yesterday and returned it for a refund, all afternoon I spent looking for accessories without success , this paricular machine may prove to be a false economy


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

I thought the cutting pads etc just velcored on to the pad that comes with it?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

essex123 said:


> I thought the cutting pads etc just velcored on to the pad that comes with it?


Perhaps they do, I have never owned one before, I could not source any 178/180mm pads, only 150 or 100mm


----------



## britishbulldog (Jul 30, 2006)

essex123 said:


> I thought the cutting pads etc just velcored on to the pad that comes with it?


This was my theory aswell, but all of the Velcro style pads are 150mm, does anybody know if using a 150mm pad on a 180mm backing plate would cause any problems? obviously you'd have to be very careful.


----------



## dolman (Mar 19, 2007)

no need there is 180mm otherwise called 7n half inch pads 
http://www.properautocare.com/clouad75inhi.html

hope this helps


----------



## sleepezy (May 1, 2006)

Avanti said:


> What's the returns policy at Netto?
> Is it the same as Aldi?


Never shopped at Aldi but never had an issue changing unused or faulty products at Netto - not sure if you try it/don't like it tho if that's what you're getting at.


----------



## britishbulldog (Jul 30, 2006)

dolman said:


> no need there is 180mm otherwise called 7n half inch pads
> http://www.properautocare.com/clouad75inhi.html
> 
> hope this helps


Doesn't look like they'll ship to the uk though.


----------



## britishbulldog (Jul 30, 2006)

What about the 16mm Edge Rotary Quick Release Adapter from Carwashnwax.co.uk for £8, and then use The Edge double sided pads??


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

*'Cheap' Power tools*

Just be aware that they are built to a price point and when they fail they fail so you will have to chuck it away - having said that I am still using a cheap car vac after some 5 years


----------



## Perry (Apr 22, 2006)

Dosco said:


> Just be aware that they are built to a price point and when they fail they fail so you will have to chuck it away - having said that I am still using a cheap car vac after some 5 years


Like most things in life these days all built to a budget and throw away, if I get a year out of it (which I should as it's got a year warranty) then I will be happy for £19.99. It's also a good way for me to practice and then see if I can work up to a PC or similar.


----------



## dolman (Mar 19, 2007)

really hope these are available to buy look just the job for this cheep bit o kit seems to work well

http://classic-motoring.stores.yahoo.net/ad712inhipa.html


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well used mine to bring back the paint worked great, I do feel that there is a lot of twaddle spoken on here sometimes. You would have to be using full speed and pressing very hard to burn the paint etc.... not saying it would be ideal for a pro day in day out but did me great. BARGAIN

My Milano red Prelude was basicly white on the bonnet from the local car wash (Now why have they closed and gone?)

So I did the following after reading up on here

1) Sprayed with Virosol all over (poundland pump sprayer :thumb: )
2) Pressure washed
3) Washed with Carnuba car wash (ALDI) and wool mitt (decorator supplies )
4) Pressure washed
5) Clay barred with Bilt hamber and warm water spray
6) Argos £15.00 car polisher with bonnet and AG ultra
7) Buffed with MF cloth (ASDA) cut it back a bit
8) Argos £15.00 car polisher with bonnet and Some old *Turtle wax polish found in cupbaord  Looks a bit better
9) Buffed with MF cloth (ASDA) 
10) Argos £15.00 car polisher with bonnet and Some other even older *Turtle wax Polish )) Bit more red there, mister
11) guess what! Buffed with MF Cloth (ASDA)
12) Argos £15.00 car polisher with bonnet and AG SRP Oh yeah Baby
13) The mighty (ASDA) MF cloth
14) Netto Car polisher on Speed 2 with the supplied wool bonnet (piece of pi** to use)
15) left for a few hours 
16) Sealed with TW Gloss Guard
17) Finshed with Bilt hamber autobalm
18) F&*k it, give it a final buff with the mighty :buffer: Netto!!:buffer: 

Bought it all back to life 

I probably could have left out the turtle wax bits, but as I had it and I didn't want it being felt left out . If I had got some cutting pads for the Netto I would have dumped the £15 polisher. The :buffer: Netto :buffer: was easy to use and seems pretty solid, I'd recommend it.

In all seriousness I would like to thank people on here as before this forum I was getting told, respray mate


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Glad you got the car sorted, and put the polisher to good use so swiftly, it's a pity the netto didn't have the m14 thread as accessories are more readily available.
But yes have to agree, you would have to bereally pushing it to burn the paint. I got mine refunded and got the silverline, they are very similar and I have used it on 4 cars so far, the 1st two owners gave me a 'drink' so that covered the cost, the 3rd owner also gave me a drink , so today I decided to try the TW platinum wash, wax and gloss (gloss guard seems better for shine),the shampoo is very foamy, the wax and gloss i'm not too impressed with at present, however I will know if it has appearance appeal when I get to work tomorrow, as colleagues will comment without prompt.


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info essex123.


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

Avanti I'm a bit confused about accessories I thought pads etc, just velcroed on to the backing plate? could I not just cut the backing plate down from 180 to 150?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

essex123 said:


> Avanti I'm a bit confused about accessories I thought pads etc, just velcroed on to the backing plate? could I not just cut the backing plate down from 180 to 150?


I don't know, I have seen sanding discs with velcro but not the foam pads, it was the foam pads I was reffering to


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Avanti said:


> The unit has 6 speed settings from 1000-3000rpm, however only comes with a velcro backing plate and lambswool bonnet, cannot see any M16 threaded accesories, this one seems overall better value http://www.transtools.co.uk/store/p...-trade-sander/polisher-5-polishing-heads.html
> 
> Unless anyone knows of a source for 180mm velcro pads or are 150mm ok to use with a larger head?


This is the one you want 
http://www.transtools.co.uk/store/p...tt-6-speed-trade-sander-polisher-5-heads.html


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

If these units are still available, I noticed farecla produce M16 threaded backing plates :thumb:


----------



## sleepezy (May 1, 2006)

I went for the edge pads which / quick change system from car wash'n'wax. Works great when Dave finally got the correct size adaptor in stock  - shame he only told us about the smaller pads after I had made my order!


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

you can get velcro on cutting pads in machine mart, but they are 150mm wide


----------

